# How would you rank the following 8 centers?



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

If you were starting a team in which order would you choose?

1. Greg Oden
2. Andrew Bynum
3. Roy Hibbert
4. Joakim Noah
5. Al Horford
6. Andrew Bogut
7. Marc Gasol
8. Chris Kaman

Oden is the youngest guy and I still think he has the most potential he just needs to learn how to stop fouling and turning the ball over, both things are for sure things players improve on as they get experience
Bynum is the most dangerous post player in the group but he has had injury problems and Im not too high on his D
Hibbert is a personal favorite, he has great size, can really play in the post, is a good passer and excellent shot blocker, is the Pacers 2nd best player right now no doubt in my eyes
Noah/Horford/Bogut is a close call but I put them in that order based on D
Gasol has had great numbers but I think they are inflated because of the team he plays for
Same thing with Kaman plus he is the oldest one out of the group


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Andrew Bynum
Greg Oden
Al Horford
Marc Gasol
Andrew Bogut
Roy Hibbert
Joakim Noah
Chris Kaman


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Greg Oden
Andrew Bynum
Al Horford
Andrew Bogut
Marc Gasol
Roy Hibbert
Joakim Noah
Chris Kaman

EDIT: Should have put Gasol higher, switched him and Hibbert around.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Bynum
Oden
Gasol
Noah
Horford
Kaman
Bogut
Hibbert


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

1. Andrew Bynum - would be a 20/10 per player on a weaker team
2. Joakim Noah - Kid is a winner, great team/effort guy
3. Greg Oden - Right now would be near bottom of list, but has insane upside
4. Al Horford - Don't see much of him, but is probably the most athletic on the list
5. Marc Gasol - Won't ever be as great as big bro
6. Andrew Bogut - Seems to have hit his prime right now
7. Roy Hibbert - Michael Olowakandi Jr. ?
8. Chris Kaman - Wouldn't want to start a team with this guy


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

1) Bynum (22)
2) Oden (22) - still has great upside
3) Lopez (21) - Why is he not in this discussion?
4) Horford (23) - still undersized
5) Bogut (25) 
6) Gasol (25) 
7) Noah (24) - great motor/energy guy
8) Hibbert (23)

Chris Kaman is 27 years old and doesn't really belong with these other guys, IMO. He seems to be finally coming into his own offensively, but I wouldn't start my franchise with him over any of these other guys because of his age and his lack of upside.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

1.) Bynum
2.) Oden
3.) Lopez
4.) Horford
5.) Bogut
6.) Noah
7.) Hibbert
8.) Kaman


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

1. Andrew Bogut
2. Andrew Bynum
3. Chris Kaman
4. Marc Gasol
5. Greg Oden
6. Joakim Noah
7. Al Horford
8. Roy Hibbert


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Andrew Bynum
Andrew Bogut
Marc Gasol
Al Horford-should not be a center
Greg Oden
Joakim Noah
Chris Kaman
Roy Hibbert


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah bring this back up now that people are starting to see how good bogut really is...


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

yeah...Andrew Bogut is awesome.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Andrew Bynum
Andrew Bogut
Greg Oden
Marc Gasol
Al Horford
Roy Hibbert
Joakim Noah
Chris Kaman


----------



## ans1928 (Feb 2, 2011)

SheriffKilla said:


> If you were starting a team in which order would you choose?
> 
> 1. Greg Oden
> 2. Andrew Bynum
> ...


Oden needs to work on staying on the court, and keeping healthy. He's not gonna gain much experience on Injured Reserve.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Stop bumping threads. The last post in this one was almost a year ago, and I've noticed you doing this a couple of times.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so? what's the beef?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

e-monk said:


> so? what's the beef?


I posted that to a spammer just before the post above mine. You can't see his post cos he's been banned.


----------



## 3pointgod (Mar 24, 2011)

This set of young big men really shows you how the true center has faded in recent years. There is so much NBA talent at the forward and guard positions, but the big men are way behind. Remember when Hakeem, Ewing and Robinson would've topped this list?


----------



## zXenergy (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Roy Hibbert- Young, Long, blocks shots and alters shots. His offensive game is improving. He's going to be a star.
2. Andrew Bynum- He's HUGE.Hes long. Blocks shots, rebounds, scores in the post with ease. His main flaw is his attitude. Its poor. 
3. Joakim Noah- Great defender and rebounder, little offense
4. Al Horford- Great player, but undersized
5. Marc Gasol-solid defender and rebounder, still pretty young
6. Andrew Bogut- injury prone, getting old, but still a great defender
7. Greg Oden- injury prone
8. Chris Kaman- still a good player but too old


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

zXenergy said:


> 1. Roy Hibbert- Young, Long, blocks shots and alters shots. His offensive game is improving. He's going to be a star.
> 2. Andrew Bynum- He's HUGE.Hes long. Blocks shots, rebounds, scores in the post with ease. His main flaw is his attitude. Its poor.
> 3. Joakim Noah- Great defender and rebounder, little offense
> 4. Al Horford- Great player, but undersized
> ...


he's only 26.. but you are right about everything else


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

zXenergy said:


> 1. Roy Hibbert- Young, Long, blocks shots and alters shots. His offensive game is improving. He's going to be a star.
> 2. Andrew Bynum- He's HUGE.Hes long. Blocks shots, rebounds, scores in the post with ease. His main flaw is his attitude. Its poor.
> 3. Joakim Noah- Great defender and rebounder, little offense
> 4. Al Horford- Great player, but undersized
> ...


Bynum is every bit as injury prone as Bogut if not more so.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Bynum is every bit as injury prone as Bogut if not more so.


I'd say more so. Hes made of glass.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

zXenergy said:


> 1. Roy Hibbert- Young, Long, blocks shots and alters shots. His offensive game is improving. He's going to be a star.
> 2. Andrew Bynum- He's HUGE.Hes long. Blocks shots, rebounds, scores in the post with ease. His main flaw is his attitude. Its poor.
> 3. Joakim Noah- Great defender and rebounder, little offense
> 4. Al Horford- Great player, but undersized
> ...


26 is old? Also, before the elbow injury he was playing some good offense. I honestly think he came back a bit too soon from it and that has affected his offensive game this year. You also forgot he is a solid rebounder as well. Bogut is too low and Roy Hibbert is much too high.


----------



## zXenergy (Apr 5, 2011)

Quite Frankly said:


> 26 is old? Also, before the elbow injury he was playing some good offense. I honestly think he came back a bit too soon from it and that has affected his offensive game this year. You also forgot he is a solid rebounder as well. Bogut is too low and Roy Hibbert is much too high.


I said GETTING old. Yeah Bogut was doing great. His injury's were unfortunate. But this topic is a little confusing because the person posted this thread asked 2 questions - "How would you rank the following 8 centers"? and then asked "If you were starting a team in which order would you choose"? My point is, the main question wasn't "which players on this list are the best." I would rather choose a younger player - Roy Hibbert. I made the list with players thinking about who i'd want if i was starting a team. Don't get me wrong. I love Bogut. I just wouldn't choose him if i was starting a team.

@ others mentioning bynum as injury prone. Yeah, at times he's been injury prone. But Bynum had 23 rebounds last night. Bogut had 6. But then again hibbert had 6 rebounds last night as well....


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Hibbert at 1?... :uhoh:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

zXenergy said:


> I said GETTING old. Yeah Bogut was doing great. His injury's were unfortunate. But this topic is a little confusing because the person posted this thread asked 2 questions - "How would you rank the following 8 centers"? and then asked "If you were starting a team in which order would you choose"? My point is, the main question wasn't "which players on this list are the best." I would rather choose a younger player - Roy Hibbert. I made the list with players thinking about who i'd want if i was starting a team. Don't get me wrong. I love Bogut. I just wouldn't choose him if i was starting a team.
> 
> @ others mentioning bynum as injury prone. Yeah, at times he's been injury prone. But Bynum had 23 rebounds last night. Bogut had 6. But then again hibbert had 6 rebounds last night as well....


If Bogut rests his elbow and returns to full strength for next year he is easily a 15/10 player who will also give you 2.5 BPG and is decent passer as well. 

Bogut is definitely not behind Gasol, who you said is still pretty young, but is the same age as Bogut...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Bogut just hasn't looked himself since the injury... defensively he's at the same high level for the most part, but his touch around the basket seems to have suffered. He used to bully Joakim Noah on the block, I don't have that same fear anymore as a Bulls fan with the current version of Bogut. For the sake of my Bucks-fan friends I hope he returns to the same player he was and continues to improve.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

His elbow injury has definitely slowed him down.. one of the worst sports injuries i have ever seen.. hopefully he gets plenty of rest this offseason


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

As a Pacers fan, I would absolutely take Bynum, Horford, and a healthy Bogut over Hibbert. That's entirely dependent on Bogut regaining use of his right arm, because I'd rather have a good offensive and defensive Center than just a great defensive Center. What people are forgetting is that even though Roy looks promising, he's only two years younger than Bogut. He doesn't have the offensive game that Horford or Bynum have, even if he has good size. I like Roy and he could be an all-star down the line, but 18/10 is probably his limit if he even gets there. That's dependent on this off season, though. If he works his ass off as much as he did this past year, he'll get there.


----------



## zXenergy (Apr 5, 2011)

Pacers Fan said:


> As a Pacers fan, I would absolutely take Bynum, Horford, and a healthy Bogut over Hibbert. That's entirely dependent on Bogut regaining use of his right arm, because I'd rather have a good offensive and defensive Center than just a great defensive Center. What people are forgetting is that even though Roy looks promising, he's only two years younger than Bogut. He doesn't have the offensive game that Horford or Bynum have, even if he has good size. I like Roy and he could be an all-star down the line, but 18/10 is probably his limit if he even gets there. That's dependent on this off season, though. If he works his ass off as much as he did this past year, he'll get there.


I probably put Hibbert above Bynum because i hate the lakers. But i would take Bynum any day based on sure size & length alone. I could see hibbert being a 20/12 w/ 2 blocks guy. 



> If Bogut rests his elbow and returns to full strength for next year he is easily a 15/10 player who will also give you 2.5 BPG and is decent passer as well.
> 
> Bogut is definitely not behind Gasol, who you said is still pretty young, but is the same age as Bogut...


There's no way i'd take Bogut if i was starting a team. Boguts injuries are too serious. Also, bogut is 26. Bynum is 23. Hibbert is 24. 2-3 years is a big difference in the NBA especially for big guys. Look at Yao Ming for example. He's falling apart, and hes only 30 years old, granted he has a lot of miles but still...and ya i didn't realize Gasol was the same age as Bogut. I'd put bogut above Gasol pre-injury.


----------



## zXenergy (Apr 5, 2011)

Just found out Bogut is having surgery on his elbow....now if that doesn't put a nail in the coffin on Bogut, then i dont know what does.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

:uhoh: um... what?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

zXenergy said:


> Just found out Bogut is having surgery on his elbow....now if that doesn't put a nail in the coffin on Bogut, then i dont know what does.


Thats a good thing.. dude put up 12 and 11 with almost 3 blocks a game with half the use of his right arm.. he should have done this 2 months ago but the bucks were in the "playoff race"


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ Great avatar. I love that episode.

I forgot how much hype Greg Oden had, weird to see how far he's fallen.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

zXenergy said:


> Just found out Bogut is having surgery on his elbow....now if that doesn't put a nail in the coffin on Bogut, then i dont know what does.


Yeah, what roux2dope said. 

Quit hating on Bogut.


----------



## zXenergy (Apr 5, 2011)

Quite Frankly said:


> Yeah, what roux2dope said.
> 
> Quit hating on Bogut.


Im not hating on Bogut. I love Bogut. I'm from Utah. I just wouldn't pick him if i were starting a team


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

But you would pick Roy Hibbert...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Go back one year to before the injury, what are your thoughts then on Bogut?

He came back to early from the injury and he was clearly never 100% this season. The surgery he is having is minor and will help him in the long run. If he stays out until he is completely healthy, he will go back to his usual efficient self offensively as he has displayed since coming into the league.


----------



## Swball15 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kevin Love.
Roy Hibbert.
Marc Gasol
Joakim Noah
Al Horford
Andrew Bogut
Andrew Bynum
Greg Oden

#SWAG


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Hibbert/Gasol ahead of Noah/Horford/Bogut/Bynum? Love #1?

:2ti:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Andrew Bogut
Andrew Bynum
Al Horford(though he is a PF)
Joakim Noah
Marc Gasol
Chris Kaman
Roy Hibbert
Greg Oden


----------

